# S$4000/month



## aliaman12

Hello

Is this salary sufficient to survive in Singapore with a family of 4 people , kids 5 and 7 year old. I am offered this salary. 

In Canada I am getting around S$ 8800 per month and after deductions I get around $S 6500 per month. Bonuses and medical are extra.

I know both countries are different, keeping in view of the expenses in Singapore will I able to survive.

Please advise


----------



## simonsays

if you live like locals, you can make do .. with a bit of tight cost control ..

If your kids are used to international school and you like to splurge .. no can do .. 

Read up the past posts on costs of living here ..


----------



## Lenochka

Not sure if I get that....yes, it is possible if you live like a local and on tight budget...

but.....you live in Canada....and presumably want to be better off....

if that is the case, then stay where you are ! You will not enjoy Singapore on that money !


----------



## lorgnette99

aliaman12 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is this salary sufficient to survive in Singapore with a family of 4 people , kids 5 and 7 year old. I am offered this salary.
> 
> Even living as a local it will be tough e.g., Singaporeans have highly subsidized medical and housing (main expenses). Considering that you will be a non-local living as a local, rent will be min 1.8-2.5k on HDB, taxes and medical insurance, local school fees, commute, utilities and food on the remaining 1.5-2.2k(?).
> 
> Util is high esp AC unless your family are acclimatized to S.E.A. temp 34C and humidity 98% quickly.
> 
> How about relocation: air fares, hotel while looking for apartment, etc?
> 
> It is doable for an adventure and Asian experience. Survival* depends on extras included in your package( besides base pay) and choice of western vs local meals. Costs on items e.g., electronics, alcohol, tobacco, restaurants (western cuisine) -higher than L.A, Mn, Toronto and sometimes depending on location higher than Tokyo.
> 
> Note: it is a habit for locals to cross the border north on PH and weekends for trips and shopping.
> 
> Hope it helps.


----------



## Singapore Saint

aliaman12 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is this salary sufficient to survive in Singapore with a family of 4 people , kids 5 and 7 year old. I am offered this salary.
> 
> In Canada I am getting around S$ 8800 per month and after deductions I get around $S 6500 per month. Bonuses and medical are extra.
> 
> I know both countries are different, keeping in view of the expenses in Singapore will I able to survive.
> 
> Please advise


I left Singapore a year ago and admittedly have totally forgotten the rules and regs over what type of properties are available to you for rental... however $4000 (and allowing for deductions for income tax) might just about cover your monthly rent in a condo... Without making too many assumptions about your current lifestyle in Canada, I would say you would need to be earning much closer to $8800 after deductions in order to move here with a family..


----------



## aliaman12

Thank you.

I will reconsider the job offer.

Best regards


----------



## Gwen McPherson

*S$4000*

If you were single S$4000 is enough. 
Salary range really depends on your qualifications, experience and industry.

Education
With two kids, it will be really tough. You are Canadian and your kids would probably struggle in the public school here. International schools are really expensive.
In the public school, kids have to do languages -ie Mandarin, or Malay or Tamil (2nd languages in public schools)

Housing
Public Housing- for a three bedrooms (sleeping chambers) is around $2400 also depending on location
Condo-for three bedrooms-depending on location is around $4000

So in short-your S$4000 is no way enough. Even if you wife were to work, you will struggle.

But people in Singapore on low income have known to live on less.
However, I don't think expats can live on that especially one with a family.

I hope this helps.


----------



## AskLeonERA

Agreed with the above comments. You cannot survive on SGD 4000. Reason why other people in Singapore can survive on less is that they buy their homes and use the mandatory pension funds that they receive monthly( which is contributed by their employer as well) to pay for the purchase for 30 years. This leaves their precious cashflow savings free for other basic necessities.


----------



## simonsays

batang_xp: which cookie jar did you jump out from ? if you get SPR, you also get a matching contribution from the employer and also you are entitled to subsidised medical .. how does it get worse ??  and the CPF money is yours to use or take back ..


----------



## Gwen McPherson

ecureilx said:


> batang_xp: which cookie jar did you jump out from ? if you get SPR, you also get a matching contribution from the employer and also you are entitled to subsidised medical .. how does it get worse ??  and the CPF money is yours to use or take back ..


Worse off because the money is not in your hand but goes CPF.
Taking back CPF? Isn't CPF tied to Medicare etc? In any case, you cannot take back your CFP until you are 55? CPF can be utilised in buying property (that is if you have enough in that account-meaning that you have worked for several years)

Do inquire regarding medical insurance from your employer. Some employers provide medical insurance for spouse and family depending on your expat package. 

I have been told that some expats do not have expat packages anymore-it all depends on what industry and job you hold....they do exist!


----------



## simonsays

Gwen McPherson said:


> Worse off because the money is not in your hand but goes CPF.
> Taking back CPF? Isn't CPF tied to Medicare etc? In any case, you cannot take back your CFP until you are 55? CPF can be utilised in buying property (that is if you have enough in that account-meaning that you have worked for several years)
> 
> Do inquire regarding medical insurance from your employer. Some employers provide medical insurance for spouse and family depending on your expat package.
> 
> I have been told that some expats do not have expat packages anymore-it all depends on what industry and job you hold....they do exist!


Well, hold your horse .. 

CPF - well, part of CPF goes to Medisave, which you can use to claim for medical, which your normal company insurance doesn't cover - i.e. non out patient stuff.

You can take out your CPF if you leave Singapore for good, and give up your PR, or even if you become a citizen, if you gave up your SC, you can get it back, including the interest it earns.

For buying property or investing in CPFIS, for the former, you can use CPF for down payment and for monthly servicing of the loan.

It isn't all bleak !!!!!


----------

